# Under cabinet lighting



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Recessed puck lights or LED tape. 2700k


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I only use tape.
I hide a driver somewhere and run FPL cable (fire alarm wire) as a home run to each location.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't like to promote Home Creepo but, on my last job, I used their Illume stuff - three 12" sections complete with driver for thirty bucks and that was here in Bendover where everything is overpriced. I don't know if that's their normal price. It works fine. Slight hesitation on start up but that's okay.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I only use tape.
> I hide a driver somewhere and run FPL cable (fire alarm wire) as a home run to each location.


Interesting Jrannis

why *red* flp.....?

isn't it harder to hide?

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

For an easy installation with an all in one fixture I use Kichler. They aren't cheap but that's because they aren't garbage.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

For those using tape, if you have a certain brand, could you post a link please?
I want to go with tape,but don't know which brand/style


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

NSL. Line voltage LED fixtures.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.flexfireleds.com

Expensive, but consistent, and dimmable


----------



## elvisright (Mar 13, 2013)

Kichler for hard fixtures, tape from a reputable lighting store.


----------

